

PHP Docs are making me dizzy - gexla
http://tr2.php.net/docs.php
I&#x27;m not hung over, so the effects must be an April Fool&#x27;s joke.
======
DrinkWater
this is really annoying. i don't see the point in adding such childish jokes
on the page, especially to the docs which are used productively.

I know its April 1st, but i am not in fifth grade anymore to find me giggling
about this.

~~~
gexla
I agree. It was a WTF the first time I saw it. A mildly amused "I understand
what's going on now" the next time and seriously annoyed all the following
times.

This silly trick makes the docs unusable. If I need to use the PHP docs today,
I need to use an alternative.

------
j0k3r
It's gone.

